# WD EURS OR EURX Drive



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Is there a "preference" one over the other for a 2TB upgrade for a P4 746320? This is for a NIB machine that is still sealed and was purchased in maybe 2010.


----------



## rcanoza (Feb 2, 2014)

At some point the EURS will go away, as the EURX is the same drive except with SATA III 6 Gbps interface. With the former you may need to turn Intellipark off (with wdidle3 utility) though in newer (last 2 yrs) batches it's disabled per factory setting. Not sure why WD still touts Intellipark in the promo sheets for these AV drives, unless it sounds good to a buyer who doesn't realize it's irrelevant for a 24/7 recording purpose


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I ordered a new WD20EURS last week from a seller on Amazon because the price was too good to pass up, $75, and what I actually received was a recertified HDD. According to the WD Warranty look-up, the serial number did not even match a AV-GP WD20EURS it was listed as a WD Elements - WDBAAU0020HBK-NESN even though the label said AV-GP WD20EURS. Perhaps that is what is inside the WD External HDDs, but the warranty is different, so check those serial numbers.
http://websupport.wdc.com/warranty/warrantycheck.asp?custtype=end

I am getting a full refund plus return shipping credit, but I feel bad for those that don't know any better. The recertifieds only have a 90 day warranty, and anything not recertified and pulled from an External HDD, the warranty is 1 year or possibly Void.

So beware:
This was not the seller, but this was what the label looked like, note the tiny word Recertified below the WD AV-GP


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

So I'm assuming then to do two things, (1) buy the later and (2) only from a responsible seller. I guess the sometimes "to good to pass up" bites the most knowledgeable of us.

I appreciate the "heads up" and I had actually thought about an Amazon buy but they were all $90+ buys. 

Lastly would I want to do the HDD swap before or after the 746320 was connected and run through the set up? Do I want to do the cable-card before or after also? This is still a fresh NIB machine.

Thanks!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

You could still get a WD20EURS, just only purchase were Amazon is the actual seller. (or a seller like NewEgg, etc, no Ebay purchases for a bare OEM HDD)

My recommendation is to set-up and pair the CableCARD with the original HDD.

Run the original HDD set-up for the 90 day TiVo warranty period.
Then upgrade the HDD.

That way should there be an issue you have not voided your warranty.
You also have a back-up HDD with current software and CableCARD pairing, should you need to replace/re-upgrade the HDD again.

I am going through the process now of replacing my previously upgraded 2TB HDD, after the first one failed after 27 months.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=514155


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I would like to urge S4 and S5 owners to buy the EURX since it seems to work okay in them and leave the EURSs on the market for those of us with S3 platform units, just in case there's something about the newer drive the older TiVos have trouble with.


----------

